# شرح لجهاز تخطيط قلب mac 500



## عقيل المالكي (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم هذا الشرح عن جهاز تخطيط القلب نوع mac 500 ارجو ان يكون ذي فائدة و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (22 مايو 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## suzran (27 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرااا


----------

